# Trump University



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

How do you guys feel about Trump attacking the judge in his University case? 
Trump calls Gingrich criticism of judge comments 'inappropriate' | Fox News


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know the whole story buy from the outside looking in I think Trump has every right to be concerned with that judge ruling on his case. There are many American born hispanic open borders people out there and one of them ruling in Trumps case would be a conflict of interests. 

Reading that article you can see even the Republicans scolding Trump are twisting his words around. One of the quotes makes it sound like Trump is questioning the judges American citizenship, which is something Trump has never done. 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Couldn't we have gotten someone to run for president that isn't tied up in the legal system regardless of the reason?? That's the best we can do? A liar and/or a fraud, what great choices.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

More a traitor(giving a way secrets) and possible fraud. I personally heard his pitch for Trump University. The cost was too high for me so I passed. Fraud or pissed that the instruction failed to guarantee riches or get the Donald's personal instruction? Hard to say how the judge is behaving without personal knowledge of the suit.


----------



## JHP45 (Jun 6, 2016)

I think Trump has figured out a sure fire way to lose. He's being more and more un-American everyday. 

A judge of Swedish decent can still rule on an Ikea lawsuit without implied bias. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> How do you guys feel about Trump attacking the judge in his University case?
> Trump calls Gingrich criticism of judge comments 'inappropriate' | Fox News


I must have missed the story about Trump attacking the judge but as far as Trump making a point that the judge may be biased, well I suppose Trump is trying to win the case and making a case that the judge is biased may get him recused and that may go a long way in helping Trump win the case.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I must have missed the story about Trump attacking the judge but as far as Trump making a point that the judge may be biased, well I suppose Trump is trying to win the case and making a case that the judge is biased may get him recused and that may go a long way in helping Trump win the case.


He is trying to win the case in the public's eyes. If I call this guy a Trump hating Mexican...the masses will discredit the case. Poor Trump!! 
I fear more for our country now than ever before.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

On a related note, a group of North Carolina students built a simulated border wall and some students of hispanic decent are upset. It appears to me that a substantial number of US citizens of mexican or hispanic decent are more loyal to mexico or country's other than the US. I believe that to be a huge problem.

Latino students at North Carolina high school outraged after classmates build 'Trump wall' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not good how he called him out. However the Judge has allowed his agenda drive bench to come into play. While the case is still in the courts it should be not released.
And as most know I am no trump fan. That is the problem with so many of our courts . Law has nothing to do with what goes on in them.
Now can we list Hillary's sins of course not she has none.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> On a related note, a group of North Carolina students built a simulated border wall and some students of hispanic decent are upset. It appears to me that a substantial number of US citizens of mexican or hispanic decent are more loyal to mexico or country's other than the US. I believe that to be a huge problem.
> 
> Latino students at North Carolina high school outraged after classmates build 'Trump wall' | Daily Mail Online


That was poor judgement by an educator, IMHO. There was no reason to bring that drama into the school.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> That was poor judgement by an educator, IMHO. There was no reason to bring that drama into the school.


Good point.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> That was poor judgement by an educator, IMHO. There was no reason to bring that drama into the school.


 So called educators bring their agenda in to public schools every day. But deny students the same right if they disagree.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The haters will hate.... go ahead vote for the beast then. If Trump doesn't win this country is finished.

Trump that bitch!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> So called educators bring their agenda in to public schools every day. But deny students the same right if they disagree.


Discussing ideas in class is different from building a wall. I'm all for dialog and exchanging of ideas but bringing drama on a national level to your school is wrong. It is a distraction that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Not good how he called him out. *However the Judge has allowed his agenda drive bench to come into play. While the case is still in the courts it should be not released.*
> And as most know I am no trump fan. That is the problem with so many of our courts . Law has nothing to do with what goes on in them.
> Now can we list Hillary's sins of course not she has none.


I could be wrong but didn't he release this stuff because the case was in the media and being questioned?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time will tell. If it gets kicked around now, it may not be such an issue in November unless there is more to the story than meets the eye. Anyone who ever ran a business has had to deal with disgruntled customers. Some complaints are legitimate, others are not. You have to let this one play out.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Trump U reminds me of people who applied (yes filled out a form and signed an application) for loans on homes they could never repay. They borrowed 105% of the equity on an adjustable rate mortgage expecting the houses increase in value to make them rich. When the house decreased, their mortgage payment went up, and they cried foul - they went so far as to call the lenders predators because they actually made money. Trump applied his name to a school on real estate that was for profit. They went out and sold it, and people bought it. Now they are mad at the salesman and Trump. I'm tired of such people. You made an agreement, you were stupid, now pay up and own up.

As to the judge I think the man is clearly a Trump hater. Trump mentioned he was Mexican but what he actually said was that he's a biased Mexican. Trump is mad the judge rules against him on various motions before the case even goes forward. The judge is your typical liberal who thinks its wrong when someone else makes a dollar and someone who paid that dollar isn't happy.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> Discussing ideas in class is different from building a wall. I'm all for dialog and exchanging of ideas but bringing drama on a national level to your school is wrong. It is a distraction that shouldn't be there.


Unless it was an engineering class and the subject was about how much effort/cost would it take...

I designed and built a house in my architectural drafting classes, for a low income project.IT didn't mean it had anything to do with supporting welfare or anything other than the learning....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Just saying...
Donald Trump Is Correct To Hit ?La Raza? Judge For Latino Identity Politics - Breitbart


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> He is trying to win the case in the public's eyes. If I call this guy a Trump hating Mexican...the masses will discredit the case. Poor Trump!!
> I fear more for our country now than ever before.


I fear for this country like never before, too.

The judge is a member of La Raza.


> United States District Court Judge Gonzalo Curiel, the man presiding over the class-action lawsuit against Trump University, is a member of the La Raza Lawyers of San Diego and oversaw the gift of a law school scholarship to an illegal alien.


Read more: Trump University Judge Is Member Of La Raza | The Daily Caller

Trump is right.

Do you have some fear of a nation defending its boards? Do you think it is wrong to build defenses against invasion? Do you even begin to think it is proper to appoint a judge is believes the invasion and conquering of part or parcel of this nation is a good thing?

With regard to the Trump case, do you think that judge is impartial? That he is a member of La Raza makes it clear he is not even supportive of the U.S constitution.

Why are you afraid for this nation? I know why I am concerned. I am concerned because the current administration has done everything possible to undermine this nation's security and is placing our women, children and elderly in harm's way and is bringing the rest of us closer and closer to an armed struggle to defend the aforementioned from the dangers this administration has invited into this nation.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Just saying...
> Donald Trump Is Correct To Hit ?La Raza? Judge For Latino Identity Politics - Breitbart


His buddy owns that "news" site...just sayin


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes friends of trump own briebart and the lawyers appointed by the laraza judge paid $450k for a Clinton speech! Trump is just fighting fire with fire and we are use to seeing garden hoses.



Mish said:


> His buddy owns that "news" site...just sayin


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there any country we, as American citizens, can move to, set up residents, work and declare ourselves citizens of that country without any paperwork or permission from that country?
The liberal media, which is almost all, have painted Trump as a anti Latino person, which the average uninformed is more than eager to lap up. What Trump wants to halt is open borders allowing illegals into this country and send the ones already in this country back and allow them to enter this country legally.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More evidence that Trump may be correct in his assertion that this judge has an agenda;
Judge, law firm bringing Trump U case both tied to La Raza
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/15/us/15judge.html?_r=0


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> His buddy owns that "news" site...just sayin


The person who wrote the article is a civil rights attorney, I thought he made a couple of good points, especially about Justice Scalia excusing himself from participating in hearing cases on issues that he was biased about.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> More evidence that Trump may be correct in his assertion that this judge has an agenda;
> Judge, law firm bringing Trump U case both tied to La Raza
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/15/us/15judge.html?_r=0


Both the law firm AND the judge are tied to an organization dedicated to overthrowing conquering the western part of the U.S. and killing all white people over the age of 16?

Yeah, the fault is all Trump's.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Speaking of La Raza, Bernie is running an ad in CA where you see a hispanic with his arms crossed. As the camera pans toward him he opens his arms to reveal his T-shirt reads "Viva La Raza". He then smirks and points two fingers on his hand downward. I've lived with these animals long enough to know that is a gang sign that means "what are you gonna do about it".

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Speaking of La Raza, Bernie is running an ad in CA where you see a hispanic with his arms crossed. As the camera pans toward him he opens his arms to reveal his T-shirt reads "Viva La Raza". He then smirks and points two fingers on his hand downward. I've lived with these animals long enough to know that is a gang sign that means "what are you gonna do about it".
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


Yes, they are indeed animals. The lamestream media is once again trying real hard to make some evil out of good and good out of evil. I've said this before, one of the most serious threats we have to what is left of the once great Republic the USA is immigration. There is a concerted effort to take down what is left of the US by other shathole countries in the world.

Notice I said IMMIGRATION, not ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION. It is my firm belief that anyone coming to the US *today* is here to assist in bringing the US to her knees.

The intent of immigrants and immigration that happened for years in the US does not apply today.

My plan;

Shut down the borders completely and stop ALL immigration for 10 years. Deport any illegals that are found in the US as they are found.

I guarantee that in 10 years we will see a lot of our problems eliminated.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes, they are indeed animals. The lamestream media is once again trying real hard to make some evil out of good and good out of evil. I've said this before, one of the most serious threats we have to what is left of the once great Republic the USA is immigration. There is a concerted effort to take down what is left of the US by other shathole countries in the world.
> 
> Notice I said IMMIGRATION, not ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION. It is my firm belief that anyone coming to the US *today* is here to assist in bringing the US to her knees.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to be that way but my hand has been forced. I agree, all immigration should be stopped until we can sort the mess out and fix it. Just like a piece of heavy machinary, if we keep letting it go it will break down completely and be beyond repair. Shut it down, wait the 10 years (as you suggested) and during that time dismantle and fix it. After that we can re-open for business.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I don't think tax payers lost anything on trump u. But they did on Hillary U. It looks like $55 million in tax payer funds were sent to a private school that paid billyboy 16 million over the same period.
http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presi...llege-as-state-dept-funneled-55-million-back/


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You all need to STOP listening to the Progressive MSM and get your facts. As usual, they snipped his sentences.
I am not doing your homework for you, but it's typical BS.
The Judge does indeed belong to a group of pro mexi lawyers and he stated, that he's "not sure he will get a fair trial"......MSM Trump Hates every fokking Mexican in the world! (Get it?)
EVERY juror is screened by both the prosecutor and the defense lawyers, they throw out those that they feel has a bias one way or another.
Research Trump University, it's a real estate investment school. Will EVERY student succeed? No. Nor is that the case for any school, college or other learning institution.
We have a crazy high rate of college grads with low skilled or no Jobs at all, but plenty of student loans.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Discussing ideas in class is different from building a wall. I'm all for dialog and exchanging of ideas but bringing drama on a national level to your school is wrong. It is a distraction that shouldn't be there.


 So it was ok for Teacher Union to take elementary students out of school bus and march them to Madison , put anti Walker signs in their hands and marched them around.
Everyday in public school this goes on. We had a local teacher some years back stood every child in front class that had a family member serving in the military. She preceded to explain how evil their fathers and brothers were ( she called them GD Hitler Bush followers) She brought them to tears. Nothing was done Union defend teachers free speech rights.
Mish you are a sharp person take a look around we have a one sided system. Ok for liberal to get court case closed but not others. Look at what the IRS did on and on.
I despise Trump. But the case is still in court . It has not been ruled on yet. Many cases are sealed even after they are settled. The judge was wrong it was agenda.
driven.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well he is a member of a bar association *with links to blatantly RACIST GROUP, LA RAZA*

Go see what La Raza is all about, and it NOT AMERICA, nor our rights as citizens and Constitution. Don't Judges have to follow our Constitution?

Now how would MSM be acting if his lawyer organization had links to: ISIS, KKK, Aryan Brotherhood, New Black Panthers.........etc?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> How do you guys feel about Trump attacking the judge in his University case?
> Trump calls Gingrich criticism of judge comments 'inappropriate' | Fox News


Judge IS a racist.

A member of a bar association with links to the RACIST LA RAZA. Would it still be O.K. with limks to KKK , ISIS, Aryan Brotherhood, New Black Panthers?

How did this man become a Judge anyway?


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> How did this man become a Judge anyway?


Obama nominated him to serve as a judge on the United States District Court for the Southern District of California. This whole Trump University thing stinks of a Democrat hoax! If Trump was not the Republican candidate, we would have never heard anything about it.


----------

